# Pazardaki



## FlyingBird

İn this word i don't understand what suffix '*daki*' mean.

pazar mean sunday.
suffix 'da' mean in/on/at
'pazarda' would mean 'on sunday' 
Usually i know 'ki' mean 'that' but non sense,so what would it mean here?

İ found many words with suffix 'daki' but don't understand,i would really appreciate you answer 

Thank you in advance


----------



## Gemmenita

Merhaba,

"daki" or "deki" mean "*which is* in/on/at/..." and makes adjectif out of a  word.
like: 
arabadaki =which is in the car
 evdeki= which is in the house
önündeki= which is in front of you
etc.

But "Pazar" doesn't mean only "sunday", it means "market" and in your word "Pazardaki"
means  rather "which is in market". 

examples:
Pazardaki meyveler daha ucuz. = The fruits [which are ] in the market are cheaper.
like we say : Masadaki kitap benim = The book [which is] on the table is mine.


----------



## FlyingBird

Thank you 

Okay this my practice now in sentences below,is it good?

Raf*daki* kitap bana verir misiniz?  (Can you give me book *which is* on the shelf?)

or 

Raf*tan* kitap bana verir misiniz? (Can you give me book *from* shelf?)


----------



## Rallino

> Raf*daki* kitap bana verir misiniz?


_Raf*t*aki* kita*bı* bana verir misiniz?

_


> Raf*tan* kitap bana verir misiniz?


_Raftan bana (bir) kitap verir misiniz?_

If your object is in nominative (dictionary form), it has to be next to the verb.


----------



## Gemmenita

Merhaba FlyingBird,

In addition to my post #2, I shall say "daki" and "deki" are not only used for objects but for people too, meaning "*who is* in/on/at/..."
(I forgot to write it )

example:
Arabadaki kız benim kardeşim.= The girl [who is] in the car is my sister.

And sometimes you can even use them alone without noun (for not repeating):
examples:
Soru:Hangi kişi senin amcan?
cevap: Soldaki. (= Soldaki kişi= *the one* [*who is*] on the left).

Soru: Hangi sözlüğü seçeceksin?
cevap: Raftaki. ( Raftaki sözlük = *the one *[*which is*] on the shelf).


----------



## FlyingBird

Arabadaki adam - The guy which is in the car

But how would you say 'the guy which ​was in the car'?


----------



## Rallino

It's understood from the context.
Arabadaki adam John. → The guy who is in the car is John.
Arabadaki adam John'du. → The guy who was in the car was John.

But if you really want to give that little detail, you can opt for an _Indo-European_ relative clause: _Adam, ki arabanın içindeydi, John'du._
This is not very natural as a stand-alone sentence. But in context, it can be uttered to give small details.


----------

